# The UwU and OwO thread



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2021)

Aye, 'tis time for the dreaded UwU and OwO thread. How many UwU's and OwO's can we get in here?

Here is my contribution. UwU


----------



## Parabellum3 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m birb so it’s OvO for me.


----------



## Punji (Feb 22, 2021)

OwO, what's this? Time for a huggy wuggy!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 22, 2021)

ㅇㅅㅇ


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 22, 2021)

UvU


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 22, 2021)

OwU


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh, murr


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Aye, 'tis time for the dreaded UwU and OwO thread. How many UwU's and OwO's can we get in here?


here's my contribution.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 23, 2021)

ㅁшㅁ


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> here's my contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word


----------



## Play3r (Feb 23, 2021)

..- .-- ..-


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)

Player said:


> ..- .-- ..-


oh, you like codes?

006776776776


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> oh, you like codes?
> 
> 006776776776


----------



## honeymews (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 24, 2021)

Oooh wooo!

Oah wooah!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

AwhWuhWuhWuh darling


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> AwhWuhWuhWuh darling


AwhWuhWuhWuh cupcake


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> AwhWuhWuhWuh cupcake


that's a ittle too personal


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Feb 25, 2021)

Spoiler



OwO UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU UwU UwU OwO UwU UwU UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU OwO UwU


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

OwO, what's this? 

People have posted in my thread? Should become a spider instead at this point for making such.. fine threads. UwU


----------



## Pygmepatl (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> View attachment 102779


well, that's why i'm here.

ask Sam, he's my local demon.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> well, that's why i'm here.
> 
> ask Sam, he's my local demon.


i am the demon of the Dumfrey's region


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i am the demon of the Dumfrey's region


that's in Scotland by the way


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

I shall contribute to this sacred thread.

I've never used this face before guys, like I'm not kidding its my first time lol, so here goes...

uwu

did it just for you guys <3


----------



## kelliegator (May 5, 2021)

Geore OwOrwell.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 7, 2021)

°ω*°*​


(Source Credit: this!)


----------



## Throwaway (May 7, 2021)

XWX


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)

Owo


----------



## Lucierda Solari (May 7, 2021)

Here's something you can OwO and UwU at


----------



## Yakamaru (May 7, 2021)

LucierdaSolari said:


> Here's something you can OwO and UwU at
> View attachment 109377


That "DIVEBOMBER!" pool one.




Plenty to OwO at indeed.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

(-HvH-)'


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

ahwuh

i'm goat.


----------



## Joni (May 15, 2021)

Owo
owO


----------



## Yakamaru (May 15, 2021)

oWo


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 15, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> View attachment 102779


I understand ari now

O-O°


XD jk'

¶w¶


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

ꭒwư


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

UmU


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 5, 2021)

*ε^ω^з*

happy feesh!!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 14, 2021)

0w= *wink*


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 14, 2021)

*O**z**O*

... oops. AZERTY keyboard mode off.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 14, 2021)

ОшО

ΟωΟ

ΘψΘ

θυθ


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> ОшО
> 
> ΟωΟ
> 
> ...


ㅇㅅㅇ


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> ㅇㅅㅇ


ÕñÕ

OłwłO


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 14, 2021)

OOOOwOOOO

Spooder does the OwO.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> ㅇㅅㅇ


뭐야 어떻게 하신 거에요!!

ㅍㅅㅍ


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 14, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> 뭐야 어떻게 하신 거에요!!
> 
> ㅍㅅㅍ


*あなたに深く入りたい 0w=*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 14, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> *あなたに深く入りたい 0w=*


唉~ 那麼我就不客氣啦? >w<♡


----------



## ghammer (Jun 15, 2021)

o C o


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2021)

Momo


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)

*O**w**O*


----------



## MemphisHyena (Jul 3, 2021)

*⚆ᴥ⚆*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2021)

*Owo*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 8, 2021)

(◉Θ◉)


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

òwó


----------

